# ONR First Go (with few pictures)



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Appreciate there is a thread going on ONR but as I had a few pictures of my first go with ONR today, I thought I'd pop this thread up.

The gallon container arrived yesterday, Iainh and I split it. As neither of us had used ONR before Iain lent me a hand.

OK my car wasn't exactly dirty but at least it provided a good platform to get the hang of ONR.

Approach as others have described - circa 2.5 ozs in about 2 to 3 gallons, other bottle filled with a slightly stronger solution, pre-sprayed my Leon, then a gentle wipe with a wet but not wringing wet noodle MF mitt. Mitt was also rinsed in a rinse bucket for good measure. Then immediately dried with a soft towel (there was not a sign of dirt on the towel!), then a quick mist with CG speed detailer, and buff off! Fantastic (it didn't feel like we were cleaning the car!).

Also use it on the wheels and on a couple also sprayed some Autobrite Brite Gel and simply wiped this off (was last job).

Couple of final pics - I must say for the speed I was very impressed.
After Iain went I decided to continue with the Sportage!


































Hope you like!
Good stuff guys - certainly little water and I only had a drying towel, one mitt and a couple of Eurow buffing towels to wash afterwards!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ONR is very good:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

It is very good stuff, i think you are using too much though, i use 1oz in 2 gallons of water for washing.


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

ONR is an amazing product. Your looks good, glad see more people using it.


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking good mate - got all my stuff ready to go..

Was going to give the Golf and Corsa a go over but tea and beers were calling . Hopefully tomorrow was be as nice as today...


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

cars looks good mate, ONR is top stuff. 2.5 oz in 2 gallons is too much tho...usually 2 caps make 1 oz, unless thats what you meant.

are you going to try it with a sponge? the noodle mitt seemed to work well for you.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> It is very good stuff, i think you are using too much though, i use 1oz in 2 gallons of water for washing.


Yes, I just re-read the dosages and see it should be 1oz in 2 gallons....oh well I guess it means there was a little bit more lubrication.........!

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## FoxyFox (Jul 25, 2010)

*ONR First Go*

Nice one Clive, I'm also hoping to give the ONR a first go tomorrow if it doesn't rain. Been raining off and on here all day with some heavy downpours.
My Sportage looks a darker blue than the one in your Photo, only picked it up on Wednesday so I'm hoping to also get a couple of coats of FK1000 on it weather permitting.

Regards Bri


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

FoxyFox said:


> Nice one Clive, I'm also hoping to give the ONR a first go tomorrow if it doesn't rain. Been raining off and on here all day with some heavy downpours.
> My Sportage looks a darker blue than the one in your Photo, only picked it up on Wednesday so I'm hoping to also get a couple of coats of FK1000 on it weather permitting.
> 
> Regards Bri


Hi Bri,

Thanks.

The Sportage is used to cart our two labradors about so I try to resist too much OCD cleaning with it, :lol:, but that said, it does come up a treat. It is an extremely comfortable car, and although not exactly quick off the blocks, it cruises lovely, (crikey makes me sound my age, which is why I drive the hard suspension FR normally, pretend I'm a kid!!). You won't be disappointed with the Sportage, a lot of car for a little money (thank goodness for badge conscious people, they keep cars like the Sportage in the cheap league!),,,,it does drink a lot of juice though mate, but as ours is low mileage I don't really care....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That's a nice Leon Clive - always like them in red. Glad you like the ONR :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

ash888 said:


> cars looks good mate, ONR is top stuff. 2.5 oz in 2 gallons is too much tho...usually 2 caps make 1 oz, unless thats what you meant.
> 
> are you going to try it with a sponge? the noodle mitt seemed to work well for you.


Hi, not sure on the sponge, goes against everything I've learnt in the last 18 months or so....if I do it will be the Zymol one....

The Noodle mitt worked but if the car had been dirtier I think the noodle would have been much harder to rinse....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

yetizone said:


> That's a nice Leon Clive - always like them in red. Glad you like the ONR :thumb:


Thanks - Yep always liked them in red, have had three red Leons, did try a blue one for a while,,,but back to red...all my A4s have been red too.....goodness knows why!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Zymol sponge works very well with ONR in fact I am needing to order a couple more.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Ross said:


> The Zymol sponge works very well with ONR in fact I am needing to order a couple more.


Thanks Ross - funny isn't it - having tried to persuade the neighbours they should never be letting a sponge near their cars again, and here I am contemplating doing exactly that for ONR purposes!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

Ross said:


> The Zymol sponge works very well with ONR in fact I am needing to order a couple more.


Hi Ross,

Do you need to order more cos the ones you have are no good anymore? If they are to replace old sponges how many washes do you get out of a sponge before you bin it?

Have done four cars today with a brand new sponge and even after really rinsing each time there were a few dirt marks that wouldn't shift - at the min its in the washing machine with the rest of the cloths - hopefully it wont fall to bits...

Cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for posting Clive :thumb: how dirty would you allow the car to get before wanting to get the PW out rather than ONR?


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> thanks for posting Clive :thumb: how dirty would you allow the car to get before wanting to get the PW out rather than ONR?


Clive doesn't let his cars get dirty mate!!!! :lol:

LOL


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

iainh said:


> Clive doesn't let his cars get dirty mate!!!! :lol:
> 
> LOL


:lol: i'd noticed that


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

....and now he's got the ONR he can give them a quick once over during his dinner break! hahahahaha


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

iainh said:


> ....and now he's got the ONR he can give them a quick once over during his dinner break! hahahahaha


dinner break? whats one of those? :lol: 
seriously, that is a very tidy car Clive :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> thanks for posting Clive :thumb: how dirty would you allow the car to get before wanting to get the PW out rather than ONR?


Errrrrr,,,,see below! :lol:

Actually Kev, if the car isn't dirty, I think I might get the PW out 'because I feel like it' I love idea I've got the '15 minute clean' option with the ONR, but that might not satisfy the OCD and I'll need longer! Nice idea we've got the 15 min option, or if compulsive needs must, up to the 15 hour option!
The neighbours are likely to love this ONR, not because they appreciate what it is, more because if mine are going to be so quick, I'm likely to turn to all their cars for fun!
I'm comtemplating trying ONR followed by my dryer...which would be an even lower risk option (I don't like the dryer this weather as a normal fully wet car dries too quick for the dryer, but panel by panel it should be ok...)....



iainh said:


> Clive doesn't let his cars get dirty mate!!!! :lol:
> 
> LOL


:lol:



-Kev- said:


> :lol: i'd noticed that


haha Good good!



iainh said:


> ....and now he's got the ONR he can give them a quick once over during his dinner break! hahahahaha


oh I wish Iain! that said there's always those five minutes between meetings :buffer::lol:



-Kev- said:


> dinner break? whats one of those? :lol:
> seriously, that is a very tidy car Clive :thumb:


Cheers Kev! :thumb:

Kev, do you want to try some ONR? I can see if I can fill an empty bottle and post it to you?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the offer Clive - i'll take you up on that :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

No probs Kev, I'll find an empty bottle and get some in the post to you!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks muchly - let me know how much you want for it or if theres any products you want to try that i might have


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Kev, I want ZERO for it mate!
Just wondering what containers I've got (off to garage to have a look)....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would say a light to medium dirt car Kev I don't think I would want to use ONR on a very dirty car IE 99% of the cars you see on the road
ONR works best on well protected surfaces best:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> I would say a light to medium dirt car Kev I don't think I would want to use ONR on a very dirty car IE 99% of the cars you see on the road
> ONR works best on well protected surfaces best:thumb:


cheers Ross. good to hear as i'll be using werkstat on the old mans car soon to build it up for winter so ONR will be handy then no doubt
Clive, your a gentlemen :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ONR seems too work better on sealants too I find:thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Kev,

Here you go mate - sample sorted! About 9 ozs! Cleverly disguished in a BTBM bottle, complete with label supplied to me by iainh!

My other half says she'll post the bottle of said liquid in a brown envelope (my rushing off to do this and grab a pic is re-enforcing her perception we are all completely mad! :lol::lol::lol - luckily we know we're the sane ones!










PM your address mate. :thumb:
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

PM on way Clive - what does she 'mad'? :lol:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Got address Kev, will be sent in day or two! :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Remember to mix up some ONR with water and spray it on the panels before you wash Kev.
I normally used 28ml to 1 liter of water.


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad to see the labels are coming in use mate...

Oh Zymol sponge seems to have coped going through the washing machine - I seem to have picked up a couple of scrapes with it tho (Have a feeling its the VXR badge - I know its bl00dy sharp from the 1st time I cleaned her but still doesn't stop me catching something on it every wash!) 

Think I might checkout the grout sponge and compare

CLIVE - If you want a grout sponge let me know, I'll probably grab a pack from B&Q this week and you can collect when you pickup them samples from me :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Ross said:


> Remember to mix up some ONR with water and spray it on the panels before you wash Kev.
> I normally used 28ml to 1 liter of water.


Ross, you just mean that mixture for the 'pre-wash' spray?

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I just wash my Z sponge under the tap with fairy liquid,I think putting them in the machine would ruin them quickly.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Ross, you just mean that mixture for the 'pre-wash' spray?
> 
> Thanks,
> Clive.


Yip I always pre wash by spraying the panels no matter hoe clean the car is.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

iainh said:


> Glad to see the labels are coming in use mate...
> 
> Oh Zymol sponge seems to have coped going through the washing machine - I seem to have picked up a couple of scrapes with it tho (Have a feeling its the VXR badge - I know its bl00dy sharp from the 1st time I cleaned her but still doesn't stop me catching something on it every wash!)
> 
> ...


Ok thanks Iain - erm happy to try the grout sponge (I think!) - I was reasonably pleased with the result we got with the MF noodle mitt - did have an idea this afternoon - get loads of MF noodle mitts and use a new one for each wipe! Then just wash the lot in the washing machine! That would mean every dip into the solution would be fresh supply and no need to use a rinse bucket as each mitt would be used just once per wash!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Ok thanks Iain - erm happy to try the grout sponge (I think!) - I was reasonably pleased with the result we got with the MF noodle mitt - did have an idea this afternoon - get loads of MF noodle mitts and use a new one for each wipe! Then just wash the lot in the washing machine! That would mean every dip into the solution would be fresh supply and fresh and no need to use a rinse bucket as each mitt would be used just once per wash!


Get a Z sponge and rinse it each pass so there is no need to have countless MF mitts,the Z sponge dose rinse 100% clean every time I find:thumb:


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

CliveP said:


> Ok thanks Iain - erm happy to try the grout sponge (I think!) - I was reasonably pleased with the result we got with the MF noodle mitt - did have an idea this afternoon - get loads of MF noodle mitts and use a new one for each wipe! Then just wash the lot in the washing machine! That would mean every dip into the solution would be fresh supply and fresh and no need to use a rinse bucket as each mitt would be used just once per wash!


Suppose you want me to take you to costco then to buy 1001 mitts!! :lol: think going forward i'm gonna use the ONR for "routine" weekly washes when the car isnt too grotty and then the full monty PW wash every month or so or when the cars are really caked up

Have a feeling we'll need to place another order in the near future tho!! (bit dont tell Lisa :thumb


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Now I'm giving it away Iain plus likely to have a go on the neighbours cars, I definitely will need some more soon! :lol:


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

reckon you could make space for a 1000l container in your garage??


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Kev, my other sent the sample to you first class today :thumb: - enjoy!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Kev, my other sent the sample to you first class today :thumb: - enjoy!


thanks Clive :thumb:


----------

